# Goat in labor, one is in canal, doe not pushing may be two more inside



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 14, 2018)

It is in the active postings listed under FF questions, fustratedearthmother came on, said kid needed to be gotten out, and have asked her to stay and help if poss. But any help is needed...thanks Barb at B&B HAPPY GOATS


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Nov 18, 2018)

Sorry. I would’ve been in bed then and lost power the next morning so I’m just coming back on.


----------



## Carla D (Nov 19, 2018)

@B&B Happy goats, how did your goat labor turn out?


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 19, 2018)

I think this was a post asking for help for another member who was having a problem. The first born was stuck and pulled still born followed by a live birth pulled doeling.


----------



## Carla D (Nov 19, 2018)

Th


Latestarter said:


> I think this was a post asking for help for another member who was having a problem. The first born was stuck and pulled still born followed by a live birth pulled doeling.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you. That’s so sad. Not a good first time experience.


----------

